# Anchovy Crackers with Sesame seeds recipe...



## kleenex (Nov 29, 2010)

Anchovy crackers with sesame seeds | The world of food and cooking

Because you want crackers and anchovies all in one item at the same time....


----------



## moltogordo (Nov 30, 2010)

Those look just excellent and I'm going to try them. I was curious if you've tried them with toasted sesame oil?


----------



## kleenex (Dec 2, 2010)

No I have not.


----------

